# 404whp ka on stock internals......



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

anyone know how to get a hold of the guy that built the ka up to 400whp on stock internals (it was about 6 months back)?? I searched for the thread and nothing came up. I believe the car was a 92, hopefully someone can help.

Thanks
Hector


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

damn alot of the people that used to post on here awhile back dont even come here anymore i guess


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea honestly the heavy modding ran away most of the knowledgable members. i remember the car your talking about though...i think it was in the s13 section though,so try to dumb down your search a little....by the way i dont think he was the starter of the thread so read through some ones which may seem wrong...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

crazy2002mexican said:


> anyone know how to get a hold of the guy that built the ka up to 400whp on stock internals (it was about 6 months back)?? I searched for the thread and nothing came up. I believe the car was a 92, hopefully someone can help.
> 
> Thanks
> Hector


Its posible but sort of hard to do that, especialy long term.


----------

